# Axi0m R3BIRTH Coming....



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

Hi all..

I know there are plenty of folks who loved DroidTh3ory's Axi0m and might not be aware of this, so wanted to simply give a heads up...

DT has been working on his own new site with a great team, http://www.droidhive.com/forums/

Releasing ROMs for many Moto phones BUT also will be releasing a NEW version of Axi0m based on 4.0.4 "soon".

I'm a loyal Rootzwiki user, and also a loyal Codename Android user and the official thread monitor there now, lol.. but I figure there is no harm in just spreading the news for all those people who missed DT's ROMs on their Gnex... check it out and show him some love guys!



EDIT: Couple folks seem confused... Yes when you check that forum I linked to you will see that DT has released a kang called AOKP AXI0M.. this is AOKP source with DT's speed tweaks from Axi0m. I'm sure its a great ROM.. Just letting you know he is also going to be releasing a full Axi0m ROM based on 4.0.4 soon enough.


----------



## wera750 (Sep 23, 2011)

Woot!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## truckroot (Oct 27, 2011)

Awesome, thanks for the info


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

I have to go change my pants...


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Thanks 2def. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

cvbcbcmv said:


> I have to go change my pants...


LMAO


----------



## JS0724 (Jul 15, 2011)

Oh boy. Time to dust off the old l33t speak translator just so I can navigate the forums again.


----------



## JRJ442 (Jun 8, 2011)

He's been pumping out Axiom/AOKP hybrids for the Bionic and RAZR for the last week or so. Can't wait to check it out. = )


----------



## cubsfan187 (Jul 17, 2011)

Like 2Def I run Codename....but.....Axiom was my choice before he left for a while. Will be awesome to see what he comes up with when he returns full strength!!


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

/sigh

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

Oh wow I might give this a try. I love all the fixes in 4.0.4

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## paul247 (Dec 27, 2011)

Sweet! How soon does "soon" mean? ;-)


----------



## alexj714 (Aug 21, 2011)

Appears he's already out with an updated "Axi0m Edition" of AOKP today (4.0.3):

http://www.droidhive.com/forums/index.php?/topic/69-romaokp26axi0mkang403unofficial/


----------



## mjforte (Jun 20, 2011)

YES!! I had hoped DroidTh3ory's reemergence would bring a new AXI0M ROM. His ROMs were always my favorite on the Bionic and G-Nex.


----------



## guitardedhero (Dec 24, 2011)

Thx, downloading now.


----------



## ap4tor (Dec 24, 2011)

Thanks, I just went to check it out.

I've been on CNA since development of Axi0m shutdown. Maybe I'll hop on DT's ROM to test drive AOKP.

So far CNA has been working well for me


----------



## guitardedhero (Dec 24, 2011)

Highly unstable for me after full wipe, etc. No nav buttons or status bar and reboots and tries to activate if screen locks. Back on cna nandroid and will wait for 4.0.4 prolly.


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

guitardedhero said:


> Highly unstable for me after full wipe, etc. No nav buttons or status bar and reboots and tries to activate if screen locks. Back on cna nandroid and will wait for 4.0.4 prolly.


Lol.. First off, that was DT's AOKP/Axi0m hybrid.. not what I was talking about.
Second, read the thread you are downloading from, there was an issue with the wrong file being hosted. You should check the md5's before you flash, the correct one is up there now.


----------



## guitardedhero (Dec 24, 2011)

2defmouze said:


> Lol.. First off, that was DT's AOKP/Axi0m hybrid.. not what I was talking about.
> Second, read the thread you are downloading from, there was an issue with the wrong file being hosted. You should check the md5's before you flash, the correct one is up there now.


I know what you were talking about, thx for the heads up, redownloading.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

2defmouze said:


> Lol.. First off, that was DT's AOKP/Axi0m hybrid.. not what I was talking about.
> Second, read the thread you are downloading from, there was an issue with the wrong file being hosted. You should check the md5's before you flash, the correct one is up there now.


Working great for me so far. I know he only out some tweaks into it but can't complain after a couple hours.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

miketoasty said:


> Working great for me so far. I know he only out some tweaks into it but can't complain after a couple hours.


Its been up for like 30 minutes! lol


----------



## throwbot (Jan 2, 2012)

nuuuuu-iiiiiice


----------



## DHO (Nov 6, 2011)

Working awesome


----------



## cvbcbcmv (Sep 14, 2011)

DT is here, everything else is obsolete. This is the second time today I've had to change my pants dammit!


----------



## jayfried (Jan 5, 2012)

Up and running axiom and is sick








Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

jayfried said:


> Up and running axiom and is sick


Lol again.. you are running AOKP with DT's speed tweaks from axi0m... he has NOT released the new version of Axi0m as of yet.. Don't get confused folks!


----------



## cadams122593 (Oct 14, 2011)

just found my new daily! hope to see this get updated with every aokp build


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

Waiting for his new version. 80% of roms out right now seem to be AOKP kangs.


----------



## AshG (Jun 7, 2011)

imperivm said:


> Waiting for his new version. 80% of roms out right now seem to be AOKP kangs.


Competition is good. We need more Tier-1 devs & dev teams out there actively working to push the limits of what is possible or has been done. If the team can innovate like I keep seeing people talk about then everyone will benefit. I hopped on the GNex train too late to see what the fuss was about the first time (except in screenshots).


----------



## wellsey1126 (Dec 10, 2011)

Just flashed!!! So glad he is back. Now we need some themes 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## cdmta (Dec 18, 2011)

imperivm said:


> Waiting for his new version. 80% of roms out right now seem to be AOKP kangs.


new version?


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

cdmta said:


> new version?


Lol you gotta read muchacho...4.0.4


----------



## cdmta (Dec 18, 2011)

Ok. so we are waiting for 404 source, like everyone else then.


----------



## davidkim99b (Oct 25, 2011)

awesome news....release date? =p


----------



## nadebac (Dec 23, 2011)

Awesome. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## winner00 (Jun 6, 2011)

cdmta said:


> Ok. so we are waiting for 404 source, like everyone else then.


I am guessing he will take the current 4.0.4 zip and add his scripts and a few other tweaks.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## droidrage729 (Jun 17, 2011)

I have to say for one of the perks of having a nexus is "quicker " software updates I'm not impressed.


----------



## Azilla (Jun 30, 2011)

I get my phone all nice......and this happens lol...back up and test maybe


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

droidrage729 said:


> I have to say for one of the perks of having a nexus is "quicker " software updates I'm not impressed.


It came out 2 months ago...


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

The actual AXI0M REbirth build is based off of the 4.0.4 leak. Currently, APM, Toggles (Which are being a bitch), and the system (speed mods). Still working on it and I am finding a few quirks with 4.0.4 that I am not sure are related to my shit or just what it is. Part of the reason AOKP AXI0M KANG Came about was my abuse platform... Romanbb and the Kang gang did an amazing job with AOKP and on a side note... The epitome of what the Android Community should be like.. (Hear nor there, its a bad ass nugget of code). I needed something stable of the bat to test some new tweaks, mods and "ways" of doing things with speed, ram, and mostly the installation and the updater-script to create a type of "Install Package". Suuuuure Straight AOSP would have been a stable base to build off of, but no one said tests had to be so boring.  Might as well compile AOKP, test on it and have fun with all that SWAG!!

Rock on


----------



## terryharrison (Dec 23, 2011)

glad to see you back DT!


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

droidth3ory said:


> The actual AXI0M REbirth build is based off of the 4.0.4 leak. Currently, APM, Toggles (Which are being a bitch), and the system (speed mods). Still working on it and I am finding a few quirks with 4.0.4 that I am not sure are related to my shit or just what it is. Part of the reason AOKP AXI0M KANG Came about was my abuse platform... Romanbb and the Kang gang did an amazing job with AOKP and on a side note... The epitome of what the Android Community should be like.. (Hear nor there, its a bad ass nugget of code). I needed something stable of the bat to test some new tweaks, mods and "ways" of doing things with speed, ram, and mostly the installation and the updater-script to create a type of "Install Package". Suuuuure Straight AOSP would have been a stable base to build off of, but no one said tests had to be so boring.  Might as well compile AOKP, test on it and have fun with all that SWAG!!
> 
> Rock on


Thanks for chiming in.. lovely to see you popping in here


----------



## un4givablelol (Jan 14, 2012)

All my friends hate the fact that even when I got everything off, I still got my swagg on.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## idkwhothatis123 (Aug 4, 2011)

un4givablelol said:


> All my friends hate the fact that even when I got everything off, I still got my swagg on.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lmao that's the shit right there

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

All I could think of


----------



## JustinMy86 (Jan 10, 2012)

Hell yeah glad to see ya DT!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk


----------



## iwasaperson (Sep 4, 2011)

Am I the only one running Vicious MIUI? It's based on 4.0.4 already.

I'm just waiting for 4.0.4 source like the rest of you. Never ran the first Axiom, just AOKP for me, so I'd love to give it a try when it comes out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

iwasaperson said:


> Am I the only one running Vicious MIUI? It's based on 4.0.4 already.
> 
> I'm just waiting for 4.0.4 source like the rest of you. Never ran the first Axiom, just AOKP for me, so I'd love to give it a try when it comes out.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I tried MIUI last night, and for me, it still has too many bugs. It has definitely come a long way though.


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

Anyone running this... What I am specifically looking for feedback on is up time and performance. What I am finding on my 4.0.4 build (same exact core tweaks as this) is after a decent amount of up time it starts to lag.

I'm curious if it is my mods, or just the 4.0.4 base.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

droidth3ory said:


> Anyone running this... What I am specifically looking for feedback on is up time and performance. What I am finding on my 4.0.4 build (same exact core tweaks as this) is after a decent amount of up time it starts to lag.
> 
> I'm curious if it is my mods, or just the 4.0.4 base.


I'll test out as best I can.. Around what kind of up time are you looking for, or are you starting to see lag at?

Fwiw I've seen it happen and been complained about on a number of roms, think it has to do with memory leakage / decreasing free ram. I've seen lag build up around 30-40 hrs up time or so, at which point I'll just reboot and be good.

Let me know what your looking for specifically and ill try and test for you. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

2defmouze said:


> I'll test out as best I can.. Around what kind of up time are you looking for, or are you starting to see lag at?
> 
> Fwiw I've seen it happen and been complained about on a number of roms, think it has to do with memory leakage / decreasing free ram. I've seen lag build up around 30-40 hrs up time or so, at which point I'll just reboot and be good.
> 
> ...


On the 4.0.4 AXI0M build it has started considerably less(around 15-20 hours up). I have been up on this build now for 36 hours and I have seen none. So, it may be some bleeding code in 4.0.4 and not my shit. Or... it just maybe AOKP runs leaner and may take longer to show.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

droidth3ory said:


> On the 4.0.4 AXI0M build it has started considerably less(around 15-20 hours up). I have been up on this build now for 36 hours and I have seen none. So, it may be some bleeding code in 4.0.4 and not my shit. Or... it just maybe AOKP runs leaner and may take longer to show.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


Right I see, so it could be hard to guess from that. Sounds like you'd need someone to test the 'stock' 4.0.4 base for a good chunk of time keeping an eye on those things.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## cabutr (Feb 2, 2012)

This rom is the shit

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

the 4.0.3. aokp/axiom build is great. I've been running it today...so far so good


----------



## eris72 (Jul 24, 2011)

I've noticed on stock 4.0.4 that lag starts to appear after a while, on the order of a day give or take. Reboot sets it back into place.. so may be a 4.0.4 thing. Which is just awesome

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## anewday (Jan 8, 2012)

So nice to see you back on the scene!


----------



## DroidOnRoids (Sep 20, 2011)

And the legend returns!!! Glad to see you back and running in the Galaxy Nexus World! Long live DT!


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

I can't wait for a solid 4.0.4 build.


----------



## jakebites (Aug 27, 2011)

Running the new build and noticed a couple of things. For one a couple of my old mods are still making it in your builds which is sweet . Also, you have the file system speedups in the 97cron and 99gofasterth30ry files (redundant). The swap tweak to minfree no longer worked in ICS for some reason, just something I noticed when I first got the phone. Probably has to do with the native option to adjust in developer options. Anddddd lastly, if you want to speed up the scaling on ICS for those of us that use ICS stock governor (interactive) I'd recommend a tweak I've been using my kerneltweaks script. echo "80" > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/interactive/go_highspeed_load. ICS stock is 95 but 80 makes scaling speeeeeeeddduppp. Glad to see you're back, cheers!


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

jakebites said:


> Running the new build and noticed a couple of things. For one a couple of my old mods are still making it in your builds which is sweet . Also, you have the file system speedups in the 97cron and 99gofasterth30ry files (redundant). The swap tweak to minfree no longer worked in ICS for some reason, just something I noticed when I first got the phone. Probably has to do with the native option to adjust in developer options. Anddddd lastly, if you want to speed up the scaling on ICS for those of us that use ICS stock governor (interactive) I'd recommend a tweak I've been using my kerneltweaks script. echo "80" > /sys/devices/system/cpu/cpufreq/interactive/go_highspeed_load. ICS stock is 95 but 80 makes scaling speeeeeeeddduppp. Glad to see you're back, cheers!


That was a derp on my part... I had it running in the cron when I was testing the init.d start up. As for the scaling,Thanks... I will give that a run. I wasn't sure how it would react giving it that much "love". 

Good Looking Out man. Appreciate it!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## jakebites (Aug 27, 2011)

No problem! Lemme know if you need some more testing.


----------



## wideopn11 (Aug 1, 2011)

I've been running the 4.0.4 build since it was leaked. Currently I'm at 53.5 hours up and I'm not noticing any lag. I'm also running Francos kernel at 1.4. My experience with 4.0.4 has been great.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## RaubRaux (Dec 25, 2011)

Running it now. Dt is back! Good stuff, trying apex too. Like it minus the no scrolling dock.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

Since you haven't posted your ROM's here, and your message box is full. Figured I would post here for permission to direct link to the site your ROM's are hosted on in my pinned list of everything for the Nexus located in the general section. Thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> Since you haven't posted your ROM's here, and your message box is full. Figured I would post here for permission to direct link to the site your ROM's are hosted on in my pinned list of everything for the Nexus located in the general section. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Sure.. Not a problem.

The Official AXI0M REbirth will be posted here when its done.

This is just having fun and testing tweaks, etc. But hell, feel free.

Just updated BTW.. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## vin2win (Dec 30, 2011)

Get on this man's update he posted tonight! Smoothest ROM to date.. truly have tried them all too... nothing beats this one! Just wow!


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

jakebites said:


> No problem! Lemme know if you need some more testing.


Nice call on the scaling!! Had to say. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## doobie711 (Jan 24, 2012)

the amount of roms that I flash a day is TOO DAMN HIGH. and now this got added to the list of things I've flashed today.


----------



## jakebites (Aug 27, 2011)

droidth3ory said:


> Nice call on the scaling!! Had to say.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


 been doing a lot of kernel tweaking and testing.


----------



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

Tonight's update is WOW!! 
You can really feel the difference.
His tweaks made the phone feel like you thought it would, but it didn't until now!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Azilla (Jun 30, 2011)

So far so good, we will see after a nice 48test


----------



## admorris (Dec 19, 2011)

What is the r1 spy version?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

Also liking the latest release which is giving me good speed so far and pretty good battery life in the 2 hours I have been using it.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

new version??


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> new version??


Updated last night


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

Kinda wanna try this out. Where's that link for the newer version? 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

nklenchik said:


> Kinda wanna try this out. Where's that link for the newer version?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


http://www.droidhive.com/forums/index.php?/topic/69-romaokp26axi0mkang403unofficial/


----------



## nklenchik (Dec 1, 2011)

2defmouze said:


> http://www.droidhive.com/forums/index.php?/topic/69-romaokp26axi0mkang403unofficial/


Thanks! I'll try it when I get home

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

2defmouze said:


> http://www.droidhive...g403unofficial/


Ahhhh thought it was 0.4...I'll flash it over anyway haha


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> Ahhhh thought it was 0.4...I'll flash it over anyway haha


It's going to be .4 in the end, but this is another beta build of DT's tweaks.


----------



## THEFILLTER (Dec 29, 2011)

Any updates on how it is? I love axioms rom before he left because the batter life was insane.


----------



## miketoasty (Jun 10, 2011)

THEFILLTER said:


> Any updates on how it is? I love axioms rom before he left because the batter life was insane.


So far so good, running for about 3 hours now with no issues.


----------



## Spartan051xKurtA (Jul 31, 2011)

Well I for one will be looking forward to 4.0 4 I will finally be able to delete my stock 4.0.4 in slot one and replace with axiom rebirth

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## imperivm (Jan 26, 2012)

Spartan051xKurtA said:


> Well I for one will be looking forward to 4.0 4


Can't wait.


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

imperivm said:


> Can't wait.


----------



## darkrom (Jul 30, 2011)

Is this another dev not releasing here and only releasing on their own forums? Can't say that is something I really want to get behind. I find it more of a disturbing trend









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

darkrom said:


> Is this another dev not releasing here and only releasing on their own forums? Can't say that is something I really want to get behind. I find it more of a disturbing trend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Devs can post their ROMs wherever the heck they want.

But since you didn't read the last few pages







http://rootzwiki.com/topic/19350-axi0m-r3birth-coming/page__view__findpost__p__512039


----------



## droidth3ory (Aug 1, 2011)

darkrom said:


> Is this another dev not releasing here and only releasing on their own forums? Can't say that is something I really want to get behind. I find it more of a disturbing trend
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I have sections and ROM all over the place here. And it is in the ROMs sticky. Its not a release... Its a test platform.

We all get disgusted over shit.. Me for example, get disgusted when people don't read any facts before posting. 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

droidth3ory said:


> I have sections and ROM all over the place here. And it is in the ROMs sticky. Its not a release... Its a test platform.
> 
> We all get disgusted over shit.. Me for example, get disgusted when people don't read any facts before posting.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I get disgusted when I step in poo. Is that the same thing?


----------



## dadroid08 (Jan 12, 2012)

darkrom said:


> Is this another dev not releasing here and only releasing on their own forums? Can't say that is something I really want to get behind. I find it more of a disturbing trend
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I find it disturbing that you have nothing better to do with your time.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

dadroid08 said:


> I find it disturbing that you have nothing better to do with your time.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Lol ok hey.. MY thread, no personal attacks!


----------



## BlackDobe (Sep 2, 2011)

darkrom said:


> Is this another dev not releasing here and only releasing on their own forums? Can't say that is something I really want to get behind. I find it more of a disturbing trend
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A trend I've noticed is people making comments like this & pissing the devs off so they don't post at all. Have all the negative thoughts you want but try to find something positive to say or say nothing at all.


----------



## THEFILLTER (Dec 29, 2011)

DT I really don't care what website or thread you post it in on one condition. As long as I can hit the google search button and find it haha.


----------



## Ampersandthemonkee (Dec 13, 2011)

RE: disturbing trend.

This is a community dedicated to open development and free use of software. Who really thinks that R3birth won't find it's way onto our forum? Or for that matter that Th3ory has any real interest in locking it down? I look at it this way, if he only posts the rom on his site someone (if not th3ory himself) will share it here.

The value is that his site has it first. So if you want it FIRST (aka minutes after posting) you'll be bookmarking his site and visiting regularly like (ahem) me.

The thought that devs are going to willingly hide themselves from the broad userbase sites like rootzwiki offers makes no sense to me.


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

Ampersandthemonkee said:


> RE: disturbing trend.
> 
> This is a community dedicated to open development and free use of software. Who really thinks that R3birth won't find it's way onto our forum? Or for that matter that Th3ory has any real interest in locking it down? I look at it this way, if he only posts the rom on his site someone (if not th3ory himself) will share it here.
> 
> ...


Well some devs do only post on their own, or specific sites. And it would be wrong to post it on behalf of them on another site... HENCE I made this thread to spread the news and direct anyone interested to DT's site..

Anyway why are we still talking about this lol? DT said like 3 pages ago he'll post it on rootz when it's done. Buncha whiners.

Jk 

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Ampersandthemonkee (Dec 13, 2011)

2defmouze said:


> Well some devs do only post on their own, or specific sites. And it would be wrong to post it on behalf of them on another site.


AH! and another piece of online etiquette falls into the newb's (mine) hands.


----------



## Justifi (Aug 6, 2011)

DT just posted a new update a few minutes ago

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## 04civicon20s (Jul 5, 2011)

Anyone know if Franco's 1.5Ghz Kernel work on this rom?


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

04civicon20s said:


> Anyone know if Franco's 1.5Ghz Kernel work on this rom?


Why wouldn't it?


----------



## Ampersandthemonkee (Dec 13, 2011)

04civicon20s said:


> Anyone know if Franco's 1.5Ghz Kernel work on this rom?


In the rom thread on Th3ory's site he mentions that not only does the franco kernel work with this but it doesn't interfere with his own tweaks. BEST OF BOTH WORLDS!!


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Closing this thread since he has his own in the Dev section now.

http://rootzwiki.com...ng-403-2292012/

Thanks guys


----------

